# Just To Get Huge!



## GetSwullll (Jun 6, 2007)

Just wonderen some good routines to really get some size on. I'm a personal trainer so I have around 5 years of experience but not so much in size. Here's what im doing now but I wanted to know what will really just add some size to me for now.

4 Sets of 3-5 on first big exercise per body part
3 sets of 6 reps on everything else with random drop sets and failure sets to help tear down the muscle.

All advice welcome.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Jun 8, 2007)

That is too much volume for consistent hypertrophy. 

Total body workout no more than twice a week. There is a sticky in this forum somewhere.


----------



## oldfella (Aug 4, 2007)

One BP per day 5 days. So you can put good volume in to each muscle group and then let it rest and recover for a week and hit it again.


----------



## fleabag711 (Sep 4, 2007)

Even with a cycle of anadrol,deca and test blend.  Is this 4 real. I know it takes like 5 day's to recover or rebuild completely.. But It's just hard to believe that You only hit chest once in a 5 day period. Wow. I thought u could do it every other day for max gains??


----------



## oldfella (Sep 5, 2007)

Part of the key to serious growth is allowing the muscle to rest and recover. yes AAS will speed up this process, but let's not forget you would be getting some other training to chest when you hit tri's, shoulders, and legs.......yes that's right, you will use your chest and just about every other muscle in the body when training legs properly. The squat will engage every major muscle group you own. This also applies to all the other groups in the body. So once a week, with the right volume and intensity will result in some excellent gains and will not put you in an overtrained state. I have trained this way for many years and still make good gains with it. I use a high volume approach and train heavy!


----------



## GetSwullll (Sep 8, 2007)

I know it's different for everyone. But, if im looking to get just size, what type of reps and sets do i do? Lots of supersets, etc....?


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 12, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Just wonderen some good routines to really get some size on. I'm a personal trainer so I have around 5 years of experience but not so much in size. Here's what im doing now but I wanted to know what will really just add some size to me for now.
> 
> 4 Sets of 3-5 on first big exercise per body part
> 3 sets of 6 reps on everything else with random drop sets and failure sets to help tear down the muscle.
> ...




do some research (google) on DC STYLE training (DOGGCRAPP) Maybe even look into HIT training.


----------

